# Crooked tail



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

I had one of my ND does develop a crooked tail a bit ago. I noticed this morning that my other two does tails are looking a little crooked but will go staight if they bristle up and play with they others. All close to kidding could this be what is causing the crooked tails? The doe in the picture is due to kid on the 3rd with another one on the 2nd and another on the 16th. I'm just trying to figure if this might be due to closeness for their kidding date or something else. I've had a older doe develop a crooked tail after kidding triplets. When I bought these new does they had straight tails.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/wry-tail-worse-during-pregnancy-160399/

I don't have much information but trying to find helpful information for you I came up with this post.


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you for that post.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Crooked tails are common soon before kidding. The tail ligaments are relaxing, to prepare for labor.


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok. I started noticing it last month and it has just gotten worse and it had me worried. Good to know it's normal.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

good to know I was worried also, My does are doing this also they are due in Dec.- Jan. :crazy:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Crooked tails common before kidding, but at the base of the tail, not at the tip. I would feel it where it is bent and feel if it feels broken.


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok. I'll check it in the morning.


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

SO this morning I felt of her tail and doesnt feel like it had been broken. She was even straightening it out a bit but it seems to only go crooked when she relaxes it.


----------

